# 1950 Huffman Western Flyer value?



## cds2323 (Sep 10, 2015)

My 9 year old saw this with me and likes it because of the car on the tank. Curious what the value might be. I'm guessing around $300? Tires are Allstates and shot but I have a pair of 50's WF blackwalls with WF tubes.

Is the fork correct? I'm not used to seeing Huffmans with this style fork. Serial number is 0H so 1950.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 11, 2015)

1950 (0H...50 Huffy if it's a balloon tire but could be 1960 if a middleweight tired bike., serial prefix).
I'm thinking this logo wasn't available till the mid to late 50s...but the Huffy expert on here would be to chime in.

This is a fairly good condition bike... Customliner...as I recall.
Land Speed race car logo. They also offered a Jet Liner logo'd model during this era.
Like this one I used to have...




Fork on yours looks correct to me.
And it has the correct headlight I beleive.
If you can get this for $300, you did real well...if it's a 26". 24" models would be less in value.
But depending on location, Values would vary. Expect full retail at about $500.
Go get it Chris.

Here's one I used to have. 1957 (Landspeed race car logos) as I recall.




It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks Jd.  I'm still not convinced fork is right. I saw it again today and saw no trace of any white design on it. Paint is old and matches but it's black so hard to tell. It's definitely a ballooner, also a skiptooth. The Customliner you posted has that style fork but is a later middleweight. I was expecting the fork to look like the one on your other bike. Was hoping that Scott might've chimed in.

Finally found owner today, he said he wanted $300. Yesterday no one there knew what the price was. He went down to $250 as I was leaving but I decided to pass. I've got too many others that aren't selling and I'm trying to sell off most of what I have. Another time and I probably would've got it.


----------

